# Odds you live 10-1, Place Your bets now. Betting Coming To An Ambulance Soon.



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2012)

So talk about the ultimate money maker.  People would rather gamble than eat.


http://www.ems1.com/ems-oddities/ar...e-company-to-offer-betting-during-transports/

"Lee anticipates that the first betting kiosks should be ready and installed by the end of the summer, bringing in much needed revenue to the small struggling ambulance company.

"Gas ain't getting any cheaper" Lee said, who went on to explain that betting would only be offered to those patients that call the ambulance for "stupid reasons" which he admits accounts for 80 percent of their business."


----------



## Aidey (Apr 1, 2012)

4/1/2012


----------



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2012)

"People may remember City Rescue from an article a few months back when Lee announced he was installing "dancing poles" in the back to offer "Vegas style entertainment" during transports.

"Yeah," Lee explained, "I realized there just wasn't enough room to do the really cool pole tricks.""


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 1, 2012)

This guy sounds like the founder of Ryan air. The founder of Ryan air would throw these ludicrous ideas out just to get press for the airline. Seems to work.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 1, 2012)

Aidey said:


> 4/*1/*2012



:rofl:


----------



## bigbaldguy (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh come on if no one plays along its not as funny


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2012)

I want a dance pole in the back of my ambulance! It would makes the 3 hour IFTs go soo much faster.


----------



## Aidey (Apr 1, 2012)

Have you been around the internets today? It is downright shameful the number of people who are taking all of the "news" seriously.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm not trusting anything I see on the internet, TV, and Facebook today lol. 

I'm debating on calling dispatch when they give us a call and saying "Ahhhh April fools!! You guys got us good!"


----------



## medic417 (Apr 1, 2012)

Heck I think it's a great ideal.  All the people who abuse the ambulance would actually be paying for their transport with all the money they would waste gambling. 

Oh and Aidy it was clear it was a prank news post.  Pointing it out once was plenty.  Thanks.


----------



## exodus (Apr 1, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm not trusting anything I see on the internet, TV, and Facebook today lol.
> 
> I'm debating on calling dispatch when they give us a call and saying "Ahhhh April fools!! You guys got us good!"



I think we may do that too..... Especially if it's a covina call.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2012)

exodus said:


> I think we may do that too..... Especially if it's a covina call.



But your not working today..


----------



## exodus (Apr 1, 2012)

firefite said:


> But your not working today..



I am. I did a swap and am on 202 again today.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2012)

exodus said:


> I am. I did a swap and am on 202 again today.



Ahhhh. Welcome to the dark side


----------



## exodus (Apr 1, 2012)

I would consider this half the dark side. The light side has 3 bls on all day


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 1, 2012)

exodus said:


> I would consider this half the dark side. The light side has 3 bls on all day



Yeah tell me about it. But at least we got cleared in an hour and a half early for end of shift


----------



## exodus (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm so used to having 3 units on, i was like,"Wth, why are we going to JFK?". Then I realized what time it is.


----------



## Martyn (Apr 2, 2012)

firefite said:


> I'm not trusting anything I see on the internet, TV, and Facebook today lol.
> 
> I'm debating on calling dispatch when they give us a call and saying "Ahhhh April fools!! You guys got us good!"


 

Yeah, especially when I get the umpteenth call for rectal bleeding...


----------



## MS Medic (Apr 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> I want a dance pole in the back of my ambulance! It would makes the 3 hour IFTs go soo much faster.



Who do you have on the truck during IFT. (I might need to come work with you )


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 3, 2012)

MS Medic said:


> Who do you have on the truck during IFT. (I might need to come work with you )



http://www.emtlife.com/member.php?u=4421

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## medic417 (Apr 3, 2012)

firefite said:


> http://www.emtlife.com/member.php?u=4421
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:



Talk about gambling.:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## firetender (Apr 3, 2012)

So your BP is 136 over 45? Hmmmm...13645...
That's a great number, do you want to put ten bucks on it?


----------

